# ss Nestor



## Eric Parkin (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a letter somewhere, which I will have to dig out, and when I manage to master the scanner I've got, will post in due course, from my Uncle who had sailed from Liverpool 1917, and was in transit to Australia, wrote the letter to his mum, my Grandmother from Cape Town.
I know the name Nestor rings bells, but can anyone give me details of her and the owners.

Regards,

Eric.


----------



## Eric Parkin (Jan 14, 2006)

I've just remembered the Nestor was Blue Funnel owned does anyone have any photos of her. 

Regards,

Eric.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Pic in my gallery. Barney


----------



## Eric Parkin (Jan 14, 2006)

*Cheers Danube*

I've just found her whilst trawling thro the Blue Funnel site.
Regards,
Eric.


----------



## Eric Parkin (Jan 14, 2006)

*Danube4*

Barney, was she a passenger carrying ship, because I'm certain Uncle Eddie says in his letter, that they sailed from the Pier Head, and apparently someone fell into the Mersey.


----------

